# UNO has a Home!!



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok We think now is the time to let our SM Family know Uno has a Home. Msloke (Rose) will make a great home for Uno. She will be getting him next week. I hope everyone is glad that Uno will remain in the SM family. 

However He needs a new name. Lets see who can come up with some good ones. 

Heres a current pic









He is a very playful boy very strong and solid. He loves to play with his skunk he plays tug of war with it and he loves to shake it with all his might. He often falls over when doing so. He is very speedy and not afraid of anything. He is a sweet boy who loves to give kisses. I hope this helps you guys in picking a name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wonderful news!! Congratulations, Msloke!!!! WOW! Gosh, I thought Uno was such a cute name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Sep 15 2005, 09:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I thought Uno was a great name too and was planning on him staying Uno but Sarah pointed out that Uno actually sounds like "no" and that might become a problem....drat!







I didn't even think of that. He might think his name is "U" and "no" follows which would not be fun in training. Oh well. 

But as far as posts on SM goes, he will always be Uno.  

I can't wait to see him and Cassie together....that should be a riot!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100088
[/B][/QUOTE]

That makes sense... I never thought of that!! Duh!! Maybe "Uno" can be his middle name! What about his name being Mister Uno and calling him Mister. I call Catcher "Mister" a lot.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! This is wonderful!! I'm soo happy for you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Sep 15 2005, 10:18 PM
> *The first thing that came to mind when Sarah said he needs a new name was Yahtzee as when my kids were young they were either playing Uno or Yahtzee
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100091*


[/QUOTE]
That's funny.... that could be a cute name, actually!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How exciting! Keeping him in the SM family is just the best!







I can't wait to see pictures of him and Cassie playing!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats! 

East Missouri to Texas...How long of a drive is it?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Henry flew in from Hawaii and I was going to change his name to Kekoa. I wanted a brave Hawaiin name for him. After picking him up at LAX, I laughed. He so looked like a Henry.

If we're casting ballots, my vote goes to Koa. I absolutely love that name. And it sure does flow with Cassie. Cassie and Koa...I love it!!

Congrats


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

That is just awesome...so glad we can watch this little man grow up.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great news


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww congratulations Msloke!!














He is so adorable!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sounds like a win, win situation!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

YIPPEE!!! Uno has a happy home. Congratulations to Uno and Msloke.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 16 2005, 11:01 AM
> *One way it's about 870 miles, 13-14 hours
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I like Sam! Its perfect!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sam is a great name.... Even Sammy as a nickname... very good!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so happy for you and your pup! Hmmm, how about Fido? I always liked that name for boy dog. Or Arffy?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww I like Sammy. I had the cutest little boy in my class last year and his name was Sammy. I always liked that name for a dog..one of the choices for my puppy was Sammy actually..but she ended up Kylee! But anyway, Sammy is cute. I know we have a couple of these on here already but I love love love Tucker.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sammy is a really cute name!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

YES, I am so thrilled that Uno will be staying with us here on SM. I like Koa and Sam both, but if I had to choose I would go with Sam. Congratulations!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Yea! Congratulations! I like all the names, but with a face like that, whatever name you choose will be just right! He's cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like SAM!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I love Sam. Congratulations! New ones are so much fun.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

congratulations! i'm so happy that Uno is staying in the SM family.

as for his name, my vote would be for sammy. i like both names, sammy and koa, but like sammy better.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! I think Sammie is the perfect name for a wild and craxy little boy!!! and Sammie and Cassie go nicely together!!! My vote is for Sammie. How exciting!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations, I love the name Sam/Sammy!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats!







What a nice surprise.









Well he is going to Msloke so his name could be Luke.

Or how about Denny.......here is why. Then she would have names from 
The Mamas and the Papas.
Cass Elliot = Cass and Denny Doherty = Denny

Cassie and Denny











Here is my version of one of their songs......ain't nobody getting fat except for Sass.














mommy I not fat girl. ~Sassy


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry for not replying earlier I had a bad headache yesterday and went to be very early. I love the name Sammy I think it fits well. You could call him Samson when he is bad which will probly be alot in the begining. lets see, Sam, Samson, Sammy, Samual, Sammers, Sammy wammy. Ok I better stop I could think of the severl nicknames he could get by being called Sam.

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh I'm so jealous Congrads








Summer and I both like the name Mister Sam ,







of course we are partial to the letter SSSSSSSSSS















Summer, Sammy , Sam. etc.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well congratulations Msloke,







you lucky lady,














you have a very cute little puppy







and I think what ever name you decide on will befit him well


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Sep 17 2005, 10:23 AM
> *Sorry for not replying earlier I had a bad headache yesterday and went to be very early. I love the name Sammy I think it fits well. You could call him Samson when he is bad which will probly be alot in the begining. lets see, Sam, Samson, Sammy, Samual, Sammers, Sammy wammy. Ok I better stop I could think of the severl nicknames he could get by being called Sam.
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All those are so cute. And since he is large (and presumably strong) Samson (from the Bible) would fit well also. There is a lot of potential with Sam or a derivative


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I love Sammy sooo cute and perfect














congrats your gona love having 2 malts ~ Denise


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Sep 18 2005, 06:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Off topic, but I loove your new avatar!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats.. LOVE IT
SAM /SAMMY


----------

